# Which Peptide?



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

OK, i won a $20 coupon from Labpe Peptides, what do i buy?, no pep experince. I have done AAS and PH before, right now i am looking to recomp, so i have been doing Keto and upping the cardio while doing DC training. This can change on the advice of others but i am wanting an overall better quality of life from peptides, sleep, recovery etc. I am 40, have test around 13, sometimes lower and have trained around 23 years, always as a natty, trying to get rid of the daily lethargy. and recomp, let us know what you think would be a good starter.


----------



## Robalo (Feb 23, 2012)

Ghrp-2? I'm on a CKD right now, using GHRP-2 and loving it. I know it should be run with cjc 1295 no DAC but it is going great solo


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 23, 2012)

Igf-1lr3


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2012)

Check out a ghrp/ghrh combo... like Imap or ghrp-2 and cjc1295.  Since you want to recomp I would avoid ghrp-6 as it will increase your appetite dramatically upon administration.  Feel free to PM me brother if you have any questions.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 23, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Check out a ghrp/ghrh combo... like Imap or ghrp-2 and cjc1295.  Since you want to recomp I would avoid ghrp-6 as it will increase your appetite dramatically upon administration.  Feel free to PM me brother if you have any questions.



True words...


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 23, 2012)

I say igf since it proliferates and burned FFA off.You get fat burning and new satellite cell. And also soft tissue repair and strength and massive pumps also.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2012)

IGF is great.. but but it's a little more involved, IMO, for a first time peptide user.  There's potential for going hypoglycemic.  I would just recommend that you read up on it thoroughly before diving in.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for replys guys, for interests sake.

Rate these as a first time solo.

GHRP 6
GHRP 2
CJC-1295 w/out DAC

Also can someone advice a dosage and how long a vial will last?

Many Thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2012)

6 is great for bulking and Maintaining gains throught pct

2 is stronger than 6 and you do have a higher raise in cortisol and prolactin levels, but still within normal range.

CJC acts more like an amplifier to the GHRP's.  Although it will have some effect if administered Prior to bed to amplify your natural GH pulse, I don't think it's worthwhile to run by itself.

IMO - GHRP-2 is the best bang for your buck and better for fat loss or recomp, since 6 releases Ghrelin with spikes appetite.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for your informed answers Pitts, what a bout dosage and if pinning 3 times a day, AM fast, post work out and a PM  before bed, how long will a vial last?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2012)

Vials are 5mg's... so if you were to research 3x per day at 100 mcg's.. it would give you just over 16 days.

5mg's = 5000mcg's / 300 ed = 16.6 days


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2012)

And you can drag that out a little longer by doing a 5 day on 2 day off protocal if you wish.  A lot of guys research that way to let their receptors clear out and avoid desensitization.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

That makes sense, my current split is DC so i do 3 days a week, training each bodypart 3 times in 2 weeks, usually do a specific cardio 3 times a week, interval training but may cut this back. I am currently 88kg at probably 15-20 bf……if i can get to around 85-86 at 10 percent bf i would be really chuffed…..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hats off to Pitts, he knows his research…….thanks man…….


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks brother.. Always happy to help


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

You can also run 2x per day instead of 3 if you want it to last longer.  You should still have a boost in GH but not as much.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

Even though i got the coupon for 20 dollars, the web site is 25 dollars postage for 1 Vial to Australia, i will have to opt out……..


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ipam is a better choice as for ghrp as it wont raise cort. or prolac.levels.It has a slower release but its a longer release as ghrp-2 and 6 will raise alot faster and will also delcline faster as ipam will have longer release and it will dump the gland as ghrp-2 and 6 wont fully dump the gland per say.
its also nice not getting the massivr hunger and slight stomach pains with ghrp-2 and 6 will bring.
Itsd best to try out all and see for your self what you like.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 24, 2012)

azza 1971 said:


> Thanks for your informed answers Pitts, what a bout dosage and if pinning 3 times a day, AM fast, post work out and a PM before bed, how long will a vial last?


 

Pinning 1 time a day is great for longevity and 2 -3 times are more for mass and fat loose.I research it 2 times a day.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 24, 2012)

In my research, 2 has had little to no affect on hunger. Ipam would be good though.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 27, 2012)

i like cjc w dac because its always on sale.....i ran it both with dac and the grf-mod and to me they both worked about the same......i didnt notice a difference between the 2...........and yes i do know the difference between gh bleed and pulse


----------

